# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Tréxō, exoskeleton for children, Trexo Robotics Inc., Mississauga, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Trexo Robotics Inc.

Home page - trexorobotics.com/trexo-plus

----------


## Airicist

Trexo Robotics

Published on Oct 6, 2017




> Trexo enables a child to walk, creating an empowered life. 
> Our device consists of wearable robotic legs, that can provide mobility and therapeutic benefits.

----------


## Airicist

TrexoRobotics exoskeleton for children

Published on Dec 8, 2017




> Trexo robotics is building exoskeleton devices to help children with disabilities learn to walk.

----------


## Airicist

Trexo Plus - robotic gait rehab platform

Published on Mar 19, 2018




> Trexo Plus is a novel wearable robotics device designed by Trexo Robotics to help children with disabilities experience walking. The Trexo Plus delivers pre-programmed gait to help children with disabilities walk in a stable, safe and complete mobile way.

----------

